# Calling all Paint Geeks



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I am a Paint Geek,
I have sniffed a wall
I have measured mills'
I have paint on my smart
phone
I am here at painttalk
I am a paint geek
Please share your geekness


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Dont forget about paint shirts from SW, Ben Moore, and PPG


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I just read your post.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I've commented on a cut line while whizzing in a public washroom to the dude whizzing beside me.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I think that makes me a paint geek groupie?:blink:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have to sniff the white acrylic tint every time I fill my tint machine. It smells like a new car ....


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've used "coalesce" in a sentence.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have invested over 11,100 posts at a place called painttalk. 

I just emailed Dan T so I could get a chart and a graph made so I can accurately determine how many hours was devoted to each section of the forum.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Finally a thread worthy of contribution .....


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I wear paint clothes when I am not painting.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I have devoted some serious real estate in my mind to thinking about how cohesion influences a paint finish...


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

I notice all the stippling and bad cut lines and appreciate a quality finish while in public spaces even on vacation while everyone else is marveling at tourist attractions.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I find a woman in well fitting painter pants and work boots _sexy._ :yes:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I put my article back in the op, I was feeling super dorky. 

If your a Paint Geek Please sign my blog


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

link doesn't work Gabe


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

the ushers and best man at my wedding wore whites.

When vacationing, I walk into an SW store just to look around

my blankets are drops


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I fixed them in the OP, click Paint Geek


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> I have to sniff the white acrylic tint every time I fill my tint machine. It smells like a new car ....


I'm the same when I crack open a new high end acrylic, ill sniff the lid or to get the better effect I'll sniff the can.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Old paint brushes are used for BBQ brushes.

Used paint cans are used as leftover food containers.

Old paint combs are new hair combs.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice article Gabe


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

So many things come to mind for paint geek. You know you're a paint geek if you carry the key to speed on your keychain.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I've commented on a cut line while whizzing in a public washroom to the dude whizzing beside me.


Shocker.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

A 5 in 1 in every room.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I can identify up to 50 product just by how they smell when sprayed.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

I enjoy peeling the layers of paint out of a cutting bucket and smelling the residue of the different products.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Every pair of boots I own have paint splatters and new ones have paint on them within 24 hours. 

Thanks to all that confessed to their paint geekiness on my blog :thumbup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Every pair of boots I own have paint splatters and new ones have paint on them within 24 hours.
> 
> Thanks to all that confessed to their paint geekiness on my blog :thumbup:


It's unreal Gabe. I buy a nice $180 boots and wear them thinking I'll keep them clean and no matter what the get paint on them in 24 hours. 

Good one.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Every pair of shoes and jeans have at least a little paint.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I can also tell which cut pot is semigloss or flat by smell alone.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I can also tell which cut pot is semigloss or flat by smell alone.


Really, well I can also tell which one is Zinsser BIN primer just by the smell. :whistling2:


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Can you guys look at white interior doors and trim and determine brand and sheen?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

When your wife is constantly building a pile near the door of clean brushes, sandpaper, sprayer tips, pressure washer nozzles and blades that need to go.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Everything that you own and wear are white. Something about white. Sign of purity.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Nephew Sherwin said:


> I notice all the stippling and bad cut lines and appreciate a quality finish while in public spaces even on vacation while everyone else is marveling at tourist attractions.


You stole my thunder. I went on vacation and couldn't enjoy myself because the condo I stayed in was so poorly painted. My wife shakes her head at me when I point out the poor craftsmanship while out to dinner.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

epretot said:


> You stole my thunder. I went on vacation and couldn't enjoy myself because the condo I stayed in was so poorly painted. My wife shakes her head at me when I point out the poor craftsmanship while out to dinner.


Wow you guys actually take vacations?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

After a load of laundry, the washing machine has about ten single edge blades in it


When I bought my Ford Ranger, the red leather seats looked like my Dad's plaid jacket in about a week


I have paint spots on my shoes that are older than the shoes themselves


I haven't painted for money in twenty years, yet I still get paint on my new clothes


NEPS can smell flat vs sg? I can't smell a thing, not even me.


I walk into a house being painted, and I actually feel like working


----------



## Long Island Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

You can be sure to find a little paint on my fingernails, elbows or hair.

I get excited when I discover a new paint store.

Somehow my wallet is always full of dust.

I walk around with paint specks on my glasses.

90% of my wardrobe is painting clothes.

And I really like being a Painter!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

At least twice a week I wake up in the middle of the night with nightmares dreaming Sherwin Williams raised their prices again....


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

When you log into PT at 4:44am after recoating sample boards from 4 hours ago. Forgot I set my alarm clock to recoat my samples. Thought it was Monday for a minute. Check my + for pics.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> When you log into PT at 4:44am after recoating sample boards from 4 hours ago. Forgot I set my alarm clock to recoat my samples. Thought it was Monday for a minute. Check my + for pics.


It must be hard to stay objective when you are rooting so hard for Behr! :jester:


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

I can't read my watch through the paint speckles...and that's my good watch!


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Even my underwear has paint on it..


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> It must be hard to stay objective when you are rooting so hard for Behr! :jester:


Results are results, as always.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

All my shirts, jackets, lunch boxes, tool bags, golf bags balls and tees, hats, notebooks, pens, phone apps, pajamas and kids t shirts sweat shirts and thumb drives have paint company logos on them. 90% have paint on them and I own more in inspection tools and spikes than I do do in salt water fishing equipment. I mixed lead paint as a kid.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I've (accidentally) gotten paint on my wiener before.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> I've (*accidentally*) gotten paint on my wiener before.


..and then there's been other times when I

well

never mind


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

when I fart it smells like joint compound cooking


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I cant own a nice phone. 

I have droped several phones off their belt clip into a full 5'ver of paint and even into a Wooster 18 bucket a few times. 

The only thing saving my new Iphone from overspray and splatters is a Otter Box case and I have never taken my Iphone out of it.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> I've (accidentally) gotten paint on my wiener before.


A speck of paint?:whistling2:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

mudbone said:


> A speck of paint?:whistling2:


Very funny.

(Luckily I'm "large enough" to scrape it off back into the pot, and finish cutting in the ceiling)

..and a couple of closets.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> Very funny.
> 
> (Luckily I'm "large enough" to scrape it off back into the pot, and finish cutting in the ceiling)
> 
> ..and a couple of closets.


Oh... is "scrapping it off" what they call it now?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> Very funny.
> 
> (Luckily I'm "large enough" to scrape it off back into the pot, and finish cutting in the ceiling)
> 
> ..and a couple of closets.



Crap, all this time Steve has been in the wrong forum! Here you go pal!


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

RCP said:


> Crap, all this time Steve has been in the wrong forum! Here you go pal!


Ok ok...

so maybe I'm not QUITE as large as I said.

But this is the internet damn it!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Friggin fish stories..


----------



## kingsebi (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes. I can smell the difference between semi gloss and flat in a cut can.

Yes. I wear company shirts all the time. Working or not. 

Yes. I instinctively check for paint in the backs of my elbows while showering after work. 

Yes. I too, somehow, no matter how hard I try not to, always have dirt and dust in my wallet and stuck to my debit cards!

Yes. I too notice and comment on the quality level of paint jobs in various public places I go. 

Yes. I refuse to use anything smaller than a 3" brush. Ever. 

Yes. I really do enjoy painting!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

*!!*



Steve Richards said:


> I've (accidentally) gotten paint on my wiener before.


 Thats no biggie!


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

mudbone said:


> A speck of paint?:whistling2:


I laughed until I cried at that one.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

My BM dealer told me that if he runs out primers he'll come to my home and get some from me. does that make me a paint geek ? 
Also my wife has more T shirts from BM, SW and Kwal than me. does that also made her a paint geek? :blink:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> My BM dealer told me that if he runs out primers he'll come to my home and get some from me. does that make me a paint geek ?
> Also my wife has more T shirts from BM, SW and Kwal than me. does that also made her a paint geek? :blink:


I think the term is "GEEKESS", and yes it does.

Now, the real question, does SHE get paint on YOUR weiner?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I collect antique paint.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I collect antique paint.


Steve collects wieners.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I went to art school to become a house painter .


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> I went to art school to become a house painter .


 So either way your still painting on canvas.


----------



## NorthEast (Sep 7, 2010)

I own brushes older than me.

All the magazines in my bathroom are Paint Dealer or Paint & Decorating Retailer.

I was so excited about the new Ben Moore charts I received last Friday. I think it made my entire week.

The smell of a freshly opened box of 3M 2090 blue makes me happy in the pants.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

LOL
Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I find a woman in well fitting painter pants and work boots _sexy._ :yes:


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm !:thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NorthEast said:


> I own brushes older than me.
> 
> All the magazines in my bathroom are Paint Dealer or Paint & Decorating Retailer.
> 
> ...


I also collect color wheels, hard to find, new ones come out I load up on them. I also have about 10 color decorator boxes


----------



## NorthEast (Sep 7, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I also collect color wheels, hard to find, new ones come out I load up on them. I also have about 10 color decorator boxes


Oh, yes!

I've collected old paint charts as well. I have Moore ones that date back to the 60's. I dig the artwork.

Also, I have this from our old store that closed. It's not worth anything, every dealer received one. But, the paint geek in me likes it, and it's sentimental to me.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NorthEast said:


> Oh, yes!
> 
> I've collected old paint charts as well. I have Moore ones that date back to the 60's. I dig the artwork.
> 
> Also, I have this from our old store that closed. It's not worth anything, every dealer received one. But, the paint geek in me likes it, and it's sentimental to me.


North East please sign my geek article :notworthy:
Great one, I was in Sherwin Williams in Costa Mesa and everything stopped when I saw the porcelain SW cover the earth sign. I snapped too when the shakers started.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

While having dinner with my wife in a nice restaurant I realize I have paint on my fingernails - and I don't care.


----------



## eric113 (Aug 18, 2011)

I wash my brushes until they rinse clean, then wash 'em some more.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I noticed this red didnt cover too good while waiting for my pizza


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> I noticed this red didnt cover too good while waiting for my pizza
> 
> View attachment 9887


Lol, Chinese and Mexican restaurants are notorious for painting 1 coat of deep base colors and leaving it. I go to one of my favorite restaurants and will comment to my wife, and she like "I know already, shut up about it"


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NorthEast said:


> All the magazines in my bathroom are Paint Dealer or Paint & Decorating Retailer.


Then you will have to leave an ipad in there loaded to this page. (Not recommended as an in tub strategy, there is a print copy also available)

:jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

This is second time I've read this thread


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

eric113 said:


> I wash my brushes until they rinse clean, then wash 'em some more.


That's not geekiness - just great maintenance of the tools of your trade. :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I take more pictures of my painters than my kids


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

My son will be on here as soon as he learns his abc's


----------



## Conley (Dec 6, 2010)

Yea i too am a geek i must admit i do it all and have some old paint products in my shop from the previous owner that i thought were too cool to throw away. I also have a weird obsession of watching paint dry:blink:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

sometimes when im out to dinner ill catch my mind wanding to all the imperfections in the paint job at whatever restaurant it is. When my girl does my laundry and theres sandpaper in my back pocket she know knows what i was doing durring the day just by what grit it is


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

StripandCaulk said:


> When my girl does my laundry


Now that is a woman.:yes:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Now that is a woman.:yes:


She IS the paint geek :yes:


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

Every time I see another painter I feel compelled to say hi and have a chat. Brothers (and sisters) of the brush.

I am a paint geek and proud of it!


----------



## eric113 (Aug 18, 2011)

researchhound said:


> That's not geekiness - just great maintenance of the tools of your trade. :thumbsup:


Lessee,

OK, nothing gives me the warm fuzziez like a spanking clean 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Every watch and pair of shoes you own have some paint or overspray on them.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I use 5ers to sit on


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I use 5ers to sit on



At home?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> At home?


At home it's what I put my feet on


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I use 5ers to sit on


add an H to that and you'll be a red neck paint geek.

or maybe just a regular (or irregular) paint geek


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Nothing like a dinner party, and all your guests are sitting on 5rs. :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Nothing like a dinner party, and all your guests are sitting on 5rs. :thumbsup:



At least it keeps everyone at the table


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Nothing like a dinner party, and all your guests are sitting on 5rs. :thumbsup:


Then after dinner you can make some music.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

I went to a second customer's house today and told them how nice someone else's kitchen looked since I painted it!

I always check the oops sections for that "perfect" mistinted paint no one else has gotten yet.

I reuse disposable paint pail and paint pan liners.:yes:

I wave at other painters driving by my job and they wave back reluctantly.:thumbup:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

My new number plates are a little paint geeky lol .


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

My son is a second generation painter. I felt that he was never too you too learn. This is when he was 1 and 8. He is now working in the trade at age 15.

Only a paint geek would inflict the trade on there child!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

pacificpainters.com said:


> My son is a second generation painter. I felt that he was never too you too learn. This is when he was 1 and 8. He is now working in the trade at age 15.
> 
> Only a paint geek would inflict the trade on there child!


Isn't it child abuse?

Good deal:thumbsup:


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

YES...  :whistling2:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

daArch said:


> add an H to that and you'll be a red neck paint geek.
> 
> or maybe just a regular (or irregular) paint geek


you make it seem like there's something wrong with that!:blink:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Now that is a woman.:yes:


agreed..makes me sandwiches too:thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Does anyone else find these antique can openers cool?
My neighbor picked them up for me as he was picking. :thumbup:

Opener on one side and flat head on the other end. One says Conco Paints, flip side says Consolidated Paint Co. The other says Oakley Paints, flip side Dri Seal


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

Very cool... :thumbup:


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

Sitting at the dinner table as my son picks at the paint off my arms
and i get flashbacks of sittin at the dinner table pickin the paint off my dads arms

GREAT THREAD


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

I got windows 7 - 

one screen i got painttalk

one screen im on craigslist tools/ ebay


----------



## admirableptg (Oct 23, 2008)

I have given out of town guests a tour of the city, while happening to drive by recently completed projects all the way.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

The Bucket boyz-


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> The Bucket boyz- break time!


 
koool:notworthy:


----------

